# My Big Mouth ~ Once Again, Made A Difference



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've been working out of my house, for the past few months.

Well, certain clients are here all the time. A couple months ago
one of "my guys" was waiting for his new pup, from the breeder.
It was soooo awesome. He was asking what food, treats, etc.
I gave him a "goody" bag. He was sooo excited. He lives alone,
he's around 30-years-old, and loves animals. I've never met
a guy so involved. He was very worried that he would be a good
dad for his new pup.

So he was here yesterday. I went upstairs to finish his paperwork/billing,
walk downstairs, to find him taking pics, with his cell-phone, of Joplin.
He is in love with Joplin and Frankie. He finds LBB a hoot. Said, "LBB would
make a fine 'drug-sniffer' dog, as he sniffs so much" ~ LMAO
Of course, I corrected him, by telling him Henry is the "Drug Sniffer" :HistericalSmiley: 

In any case, I asked about the pup he was getting. He had changed his mind.
Yep, realized it was from a BYB. So cancelled the transaction. He said he will
only go for a rescue. He now wants a Maltese. So cute. He's a macho man.
He didn't realize Joplin was not for adoption, and so wanted to take her home.

He would be perfect for little Winter. And Winter was even nice to him. He
held Winter, and Winter snuggled in his neck. So we'll see. 

I like this guy, and was very pleased that our rescue efforts actually "got" to him.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww, deb! that's amazing! :tender:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Is Winter still on "house arrest"?  


Yeah Deb!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-that's awesome Deb :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, that is wonderful......you got him to thinking about a rescue!!!!! You go Deb!!!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Aug 26 2008, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625325


> Is Winter still on "house arrest"? [/B]



Yes :smrofl:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I hope this works out for Winter and her macho man. :Good luck: 
I stilll remember Winter's millionaire and had wondered what happened with that.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Aug 26 2008, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625337


> I stilll remember Winter's millionaire and had wondered what happened with that.[/B]



Oh yes, Mr Millionaire. Well, he pulled up some links on the internet. He read how
"high maintenance" Maltese are. Brushing them three times a day, genetic defects,
blah, blah, blah.

What he actually read would have scared me. :new_shocked: 

He's older, and set in his ways. He is a grump, but a good grump. 

I still think these two would have been perfect for each other. Too bad.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:chili: Keep us posted.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh that is great!! I hope it works out! Deb - if I haven't told you this before - you are one of the most awesome people I've ever had the good fortune to meet. *hugs you*


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey, I do not remember where I saw it posted on here but someone posted a link to some California ( L.A. and surrounding counties) Humane society 

Pets for adoption. There were several Maltese and some were young. 

In fact there were so many pure bred small dogs, I was thinking they must have raided some Puppy Mill. 

Anyway I was just thinking maybe this guy could find a pooch ........the adoption fees were next to nothing.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Thats great! :chili: Keep us posted! :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You go, girl! Another rescue convert!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:you rock: Deb. Sounds like a good match for Winter - hope it works out!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:chili: Great news, I really hope this works out! Tell your client about the forum so he has a place to go for information and assistance. Way to go Deb!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwwwww Winter ?????????????

Him and his lobster may be leaving ???????????

:smcry: :smcry: :smilie_daumenpos: :rockon: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 26 2008, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625342


> QUOTE (oiseaux @ Aug 26 2008, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625337





> I stilll remember Winter's millionaire and had wondered what happened with that.[/B]


He's older, and set in his ways. He is a grump, but a good grump. 

I still think these two would have been perfect for each other. Too bad.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Maybe I should adopt him... :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Aug 26 2008, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625383


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 26 2008, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625342





> QUOTE (oiseaux @ Aug 26 2008, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625337





> I stilll remember Winter's millionaire and had wondered what happened with that.[/B]


He's older, and set in his ways. He is a grump, but a good grump. 

I still think these two would have been perfect for each other. Too bad.
[/B][/QUOTE]


*Maybe I should adopt him...* :biggrin: 

[/B][/QUOTE]

Who, Steve? Winter, or the Millionaire? :smrofl: :rofl: 


This is great news, Deb. What a testament to you - even those around you turn into better people. (What's my excuse??)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Aug 26 2008, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625468


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Aug 26 2008, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625383





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 26 2008, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625342





> QUOTE (oiseaux @ Aug 26 2008, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625337





> I stilll remember Winter's millionaire and had wondered what happened with that.[/B]


He's older, and set in his ways. He is a grump, but a good grump. 

I still think these two would have been perfect for each other. Too bad.
[/B][/QUOTE]


*Maybe I should adopt him...* :biggrin: 

[/B][/QUOTE]

Who, Steve? Winter, or the Millionaire? :smrofl: :rofl: 


This is great news, Deb. What a testament to you - even those around you turn into better people. (What's my excuse??)
[/B][/QUOTE]

How many times do I have to tell you?? There is NO excuse for you ~ :HistericalSmiley: :smtease: 

I'm sure Steve wants to adopt the Millionaire. Well, I'm sure Peg does, anyway ~ :smrofl: 

I love you guys. Yep, even you, Steve :rofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Aug 26 2008, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625383


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 26 2008, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625342





> QUOTE (oiseaux @ Aug 26 2008, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625337





> I stilll remember Winter's millionaire and had wondered what happened with that.[/B]


He's older, and set in his ways. He is a grump, but a good grump. 

I still think these two would have been perfect for each other. Too bad.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Maybe I should adopt him... :biggrin: 

[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, perhaps you should. I gave Erick the link to NMR's website, and he called me about Dino ~ :smrofl:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 26 2008, 05:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625321


> I've been working out of my house, for the past few months.
> 
> Well, certain clients are here all the time. A couple months ago
> one of "my guys" was waiting for his new pup, from the breeder.
> ...


so... is he cute and single? inquiring minds from ohio want to know....   

(he's already passed the "likes small dogs" test...)


----------

